# Need advice please



## DomsRats (Mar 17, 2017)

One of my girls appears to be completely paralyzed. She was fine yesterday morning and when I checked on her after work she was laying on her side and attempted to greet me but fell over. She had alot of porhrin around her eyes and nose. I took her from the large cage and made her comfortable in my lap for several hours and gave her water from my hand and held a banana for her ho eat. She has not gotten better today and I have on a blanket on my couch. She attempts to move by rolling or dragging herself. She bruxes when I hold and stroke her ears like usual but its heart breaking. I assumed she was close to passing but she has not gotten worse, has anyone encountered this before? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

It sounds like a vet visit should be scheduled asap.


----------



## DomsRats (Mar 17, 2017)

That's the plan, although the vets in my area dont see rats.


----------



## DomsRats (Mar 17, 2017)

She's taking water and food if hand fed and can move her head. I gave her some motrin to hopefully ease any pain shes in.


----------



## shibezone (Feb 5, 2018)

My best guess is she probably had a stroke while you were at work, brain stem strokes can cause paralysis/weakness in both sides of the body very suddenly.

http://www.rmca.org/Articles/paralysis.htm
http://ratguide.com/health/neurological/stroke.php

These articles may help you a little bit, you could possibly bring them with to whatever vet you see. I hope they can do something for her!


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

A stroke would be my best guess too.


----------

